# puppy training



## win300us (Apr 28, 2004)

I have A question for you guys I just got A new chocolate lab and she is 9 wks old I was wondering when to start the advanced training I have started the basics already, she comes to her name and sits on command and kennels when told but I need to know when for the harder things. Thanks. Jerry








[]


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

slow down!!! let her be a pup for a while... your only job right now is to spend as much time with her as possible and get her Socialized, all with- out preasure. after a few weeks or so you can teach the pup some obedience but I would not enforce anything at this age.

relax and have fun with your pup, they get big fast!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I agree let her be a pup for a while. Right now u should really just be working on crate and house training.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

No need for formal stuff. You can teach her sit and maybe stay or here soon, but gently and for very short periods of time. Have fun! Get solid beginnings by Jackie mertens (i think thats right) to get you started.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I also agree that I would recommend Sound Beginnings DVD by Jackie Mertens!!! I have them in stock if interested at www.mclabstrainingsupplies.com


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Some dogs can be trained at a faster pace than others. The general rule that ALL training should be FUN, until the dog is at least six months old is, I think, a good one. If you discipline a dog before it has matured enough to understand fully, you could do irreperable damage. You've already heard some good advice here. Take it easy, read and educate yourself, before starting a serious training regimen. Patience, consistency and repetition.
Burl


----------

